# Looking For A Labrador



## Fowlmouth

As many of you know, we had to put our 4 year old Black Labrador "Koda" down during Thanksgiving weekend. I am looking for a Yellow Labrador puppy. Haven't decided if I want a male or female. I have always had males, but willing to try a female. If you know of an upcoming litter, please reach out to me. I still have my 14 year old Yellow "Hagen" but he just can't hunt with me any longer. I refuse to hunt ducks without a Retriever.


----------



## taxidermist

If you do find a quality breeder with a litter coming, I would place a deposit down ASAP. Try to get 1st pick or 2nd pick of the litter. I was able to place half the price ($600) for a deposit and got 1st pick on my last Lab. I didn't care if I was picking a male or female, I wouldn't know what the "best pup" of the litter would be until I arrived at the breeders and made my choice after "testing" every pup one at a time. 

I will get in touch with the breeder I used and see if he has a litter coming anytime soon. Both Dam and Sire were titled hunt test champions for six generations back and the pup I picked, was smarter than me I swear. Easy to train and very loving. He was a light red color, (registered yellow) and at 2 years old was 85 pounds of solid muscle.


----------



## Ray

AKC fox-red Lab(Labrador) puppies, champion lines, DNA tested


$1,500.00 AKC fox-red Lab(Labrador) puppies, champion lines, DNA tested for sale in South Jordan, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Dogs and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------



## taxidermist

Ray said:


> AKC fox-red Lab(Labrador) puppies, champion lines, DNA tested
> 
> 
> $1,500.00 AKC fox-red Lab(Labrador) puppies, champion lines, DNA tested for sale in South Jordan, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Dogs and other great items on KSL Classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> classifieds.ksl.com


They look like some great pups. 

No way would I be looking at pups that the parents HAVE NOT had their DNA, hips, and eye examinations along with the results to show a potential buyer! To eye test a Lab, I know they need to be at least 2 years old in order for the test result to be accurate. Also, I'd only be looking at pups that have a 1 year guarantee of money back at 100% if the pups health fails and your burring a pup. These types of pups are out there, and they aren't cheap. I'm guessing a starting price would be $1000 at the low end, and go up from there.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Our Koda had a 26 month health guarantee, and both parents had all of their health clearances done. Unfortunately, there was no guarantee from cancer. I still feel so bad how quickly he declined and suffered. I saw that red litter and know of another, but I am dead set on a Yellow color like my Hagen. This is a current photo. Not bad for a 14 year old pup!


----------



## taxidermist

Fowlmouth said:


> Our Koda had a 26 month health guarantee, and both parents had all of their health clearances done. Unfortunately, there was no guarantee from cancer. I still feel so bad how quickly he declined and suffered. I saw that red litter and know of another, but I am dead set on a Yellow color like my Hagen. This is a current photo. Not bad for a 14 year old pup!


Good looking Koda!

I've had black, Yellow, Chocolate, and then the Red colored Labs. I know the red color labs blend into the frag better than the black hair labs. Even with a vest. Every chocolate I've had (2) were the most stupid and worthless dogs I've had. One wouldn't even put a paw in a puddle. Neither one of them made it 8 months with me. I wont stand for a dog that wont hit the water to retrieve a bird.


----------



## Fowlmouth

taxidermist said:


> Good looking Koda!
> 
> I've had black, Yellow, Chocolate, and then the Red colored Labs. I know the red color labs blend into the frag better than the black hair labs. Even with a vest. Every chocolate I've had (2) were the most stupid and worthless dogs I've had. One wouldn't even put a paw in a puddle. Neither one of them made it 8 months with me. I wont stand for a dog that wont hit the water to retrieve a bird.


My Yellow is Hagen, 14 years old and still kicking. The Black was Koda. I agree trying to hide a black lab in yellow phrag is impossible. That is one reason I want another Yellow dog, but mostly I like Yellow better than any other color. Labradors only come in 3 colors. black yellow and chocolate. NO DILUTES!


----------



## gander311

Good luck on your search for for a pup. As much as I love labs, I’m not envious of your situation. Puppies are SO much work. I’ll keep my ears open. 

In my opinion and experience, you should be able to find a well bred lab with certified hips and eyes and a guarantee for MUCH less than $1500. I would even say much less than $1000. I’m with you on there only being 3 colors of labs. It’s the “designer” colors that are pulling the prices the direction of ridiculous. White, red, charcoal or my favorite offender, silver labs 🤮🤮🤮 I’m fine when a well bred yellow lab comes out very close to white, or with the fox red coloring, as long as you still call it a yellow lab. But when people turn it into a marketing thing to charge more, it’s just silly, and not fair to the breed. But I digress…

I’ve owned and hunted two black labs and a yellow very hard, and never paid more than $600. And my hunting partner has a phenomenal chocolate lab that I currently hunt over 90% of my hunts, and she was less than $1000.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Thanks gander! I really don't want to spend a $hit ton of money on another dog. You know, I'm not looking at doing Field Trials, breeding or any of that stuff. I'm looking for a dog that will be calm in the house and fetch my ducks. Health clearances are important to me, and reputable breeders take these measures to improve the breed.


----------



## taxidermist

I've seen "backyard" breeders (accident) situations lab pups for $250. Now that is a joke IMO. Even a well bred pup can be a dumb-ass dog and not know its front end from the back end. Sometimes you get lucky and get a diamond or, like I did with the Chocolates.... Get the coal mine. 

Best of luck Fowl! I don't envy you trying to figure this pup thing out. After loosing my dog this year, I'm out of the dog thing.


----------



## Fowlmouth

taxidermist said:


> I've seen "backyard" breeders (accident) situations lab pups for $250. Now that is a joke IMO. Even a well bred pup can be a dumb-ass dog and not know its front end from the back end. Sometimes you get lucky and get a diamond or, like I did with the Chocolates.... Get the coal mine.
> 
> Best of luck Fowl! I don't envy you trying to figure this pup thing out. After loosing my dog this year, I'm out of the dog thing.


Those pups Packout had in the Trading Post a few months ago would have fit my need. Those were nice looking Yellows.


----------



## caddis8

How far are you willing to travel? I know a few folks. I got my chocolate (I know you're set on yellow) out of a kennel in Dayton or Clifton, ID (I don't remember). He's a pointing lab- and his point instinct isn't that strong- nor was it my primary intention. More of a bonus. But he is a retrieving machine. He's very well mannered and a pleasant dog. They had yellows in the litter but I was late. Got at a good price. I'll see if I can get that information for you if you want. It was a family operation. He's a great looking dog and the parents were both very good looking dogs. I was picking between three litters and was undecided on color or gender. I ended up with this chocolate after looking at the different litters. 

I think I'd prefer female after having a male. He pees on EVERYTHING even when I recently cut him. He's got some territorial aggression that my female didn't have. He's 4 now and is coming into his own. His upland isn't as good as my female, but his goose retrieving is very good. His personality aside from territorial aggression is very good with the family.


----------



## Packout

Fowlmouth said:


> Those pups Packout had in the Trading Post a few months ago would have fit my need. Those were nice looking Yellows.


I wish you could have seen them. In the end it was amazing how each pup went to the perfect family/situation. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Fowlmouth

I haven't had any luck finding a Yellow Labrador. Holy $hit! people on KSL wanting ridiculous money for backyard bred dogs with no health clearances or decent pedigrees. Most of the sellers I contact have zero clue what health clearances even are, or AKC registration papers for that matter. Most of these people think their dogs are so cute, actually a lot of them are ugly as $hit. I wouldn't feed some of those ugly F^%$*rs. There are a few nice litters out there, but I'm not willing to spend $1000+ for a dog that might turn out to be something.


----------



## taxidermist

Fowl, I hear your pain in finding just the right pup. I've paid handsome prices for pups in the past, with exceptional lines, papers and health guarantee. Just because a litter has the ideal items your looking for, wont make the pup a hunter. Granted, your odds are better at having a great hunt companion, but, that's not in the guarantee, or should it be. I had two labs that were dumber than a sack of hammers from great lines. They didn't make it 6 months with me, they were off to a family that didn't hunt and they wanted a dog for the family.

One of my hunting partners back in the early 90's had a "OOP's" litter (12 pups) when his female wirehair pointer got out and his male lab knotted up to her. He was so pissed it was crazy. He literally was giving the pups away at 8 weeks old. I talked him into keeping one of them, which he did, and that "accident breading" pup was one of the best dogs I have ever been around. He was shocked and wish he hadn't have given them away. If I ever come across a litter of these pups, I just might have to pick one up. 

Best of luck in the search, I'll keep my eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## Fowlmouth

taxidermist said:


> Fowl, I hear your pain in finding just the right pup. I've paid handsome prices for pups in the past, with exceptional lines, papers and health guarantee. Just because a litter has the ideal items your looking for, wont make the pup a hunter. Granted, your odds are better at having a great hunt companion, but, that's not in the guarantee, or should it be. I had two labs that were dumber than a sack of hammers from great lines. They didn't make it 6 months with me, they were off to a family that didn't hunt and they wanted a dog for the family.
> 
> One of my hunting partners back in the early 90's had a "OOP's" litter (12 pups) when his female wirehair pointer got out and his male lab knotted up to her. He was so pissed it was crazy. He literally was giving the pups away at 8 weeks old. I talked him into keeping one of them, which he did, and that "accident breading" pup was one of the best dogs I have ever been around. He was shocked and wish he hadn't have given them away. If I ever come across a litter of these pups, I just might have to pick one up.
> 
> Best of luck in the search, I'll keep my eyes and ears open for you.


A lot of people can't understand getting rid of a dog that just won't perform. I get it, people love their pets. I want more than a pet; I want a dog that performs. My 14-year-old yellow lab has a nice pedigree, and he was a fantastic hunting dog. I still have his registration papers that I never turned in to AKC. I never planned on or used him for stud services, so never turned in the paperwork.


----------



## Goshawk

Hey Fowlmouth, Just a thought, the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club is having a picnic trial on Saturday Feb. 12 at the Lee Kay dog training area. If you're the social type you could go out wander around and talk to people. You may be able to get a lead on some good litters.


----------



## caddis8

Fowlmouth said:


> A lot of people can't understand getting rid of a dog that just won't perform. I get it, people love their pets. I want more than a pet; I want a dog that performs. My 14-year-old yellow lab has a nice pedigree, and he was a fantastic hunting dog. I still have his registration papers that I never turned in to AKC. I never planned on or used him for stud services, so never turned in the paperwork.


That's what I did with my 4 year old chocolate lab. I debated studding out, but ultimately, I didn't want the headache. I understand. I know some people that have litters, and have been very good dogs if you want information. They're not in Utah. One is Arizone. One is in Idaho. One is in Minnesota.


----------



## Packout

Good luck in your search. You'll find one that will work.
My dog just came back into heat and my wife and daughter said no to breeding her again. Its hard to want to go thru the stress of getting the pups taken care of. Last summer the best litters were $700-800. I couldn't bring myself to sell the litter to a person who wanted to broker them.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> Hey Fowlmouth, Just a thought, the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club is having a picnic trial on Saturday Feb. 12 at the Lee Kay dog training area. If you're the social type you could go out wander around and talk to people. You may be able to get a lead on some good litters.


I have reached out to a few guys that run trials and they are looking.


----------



## Fowlmouth

caddis8 said:


> That's what I did with my 4 year old chocolate lab. I debated studding out, but ultimately, I didn't want the headache. I understand. I know some people that have litters, and have been very good dogs if you want information. They're not in Utah. One is Arizone. One is in Idaho. One is in Minnesota.


I'm going keep looking local for now. I don't want the added expense of shipping. I'm sure I can find a good one, just being picky as I'm not in a hurry. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Packout said:


> Good luck in your search. You'll find one that will work.
> My dog just came back into heat and my wife and daughter said no to breeding her again. Its hard to want to go thru the stress of getting the pups taken care of. Last summer the best litters were $700-800. I couldn't bring myself to sell the litter to a person who wanted to broker them.


I see people asking ridiculous money for 7 & 8 week old pups, and those same pups are down hundreds of dollars 3 & 4 weeks later. I have seen a few litters that end up going for free because they can't sell them.


----------



## Fowlmouth

2 1/2 months of looking, I found one, a girl.


----------



## Wire

Congrats on the new pup, hopefully she turns out to be a great dog for you and can't wait to see how she does this fall.


----------



## taxidermist

That's a long time to go looking for "just the right one". Congrats on the new venture! She a beautiful pup.


----------



## caddis8

So, details. Where did you find her? Name? She's a good looking pup from the picture.


----------



## Fowlmouth

caddis8 said:


> So, details. Where did you find her? Name? She's a good looking pup from the picture.



I found her in Central Utah. She is 6 weeks old, and I won't get her home for 2 more weeks. I had pick of the litter, there were 2 females and 5 males. I would have been happy with any pup in the litter and the choice was difficult to make. Both parents were on site. The Sire is a yellow with strong field lines, the Dam is white/yellow with field and show lines. There are a few names I'm considering like, Opal, Skeeter, Pippin, River, Cedar or Tilly. I like Skeeter and Opal the best I think.


----------



## caddis8

Fowlmouth said:


> I found her in Central Utah. She is 6 weeks old, and I won't get her home for 2 more weeks. I had pick of the litter, there were 2 females and 5 males. I would have been happy with any pup in the litter and the choice was difficult to make. Both parents were on site. The Sire is a yellow with strong field lines, the Dam is white/yellow with field and show lines. There are a few names I'm considering like, Opal, Skeeter, Pippin, River, Cedar or Tilly. I like Skeeter and Opal the best I think.


Awesome. Those are solid names. Make sure to post updates. Pups are frustratingly fun.


----------



## 2full

I like the name Skeeter !!


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats on the new addition - I'm sure the next two weeks might drag on a little until she comes to your home!


----------



## Fowlmouth

She’s home! Kind of a rough first night, not wanting to be in a crate. Hopefully she will adapt quickly. We named her “Skeeter ”.


----------



## Wire

First nights always seem to be the worst with new pups. I like the name and can't wait for updates on how she does for you. That's a great looking pup.


----------



## 2full

Great name..... 😎


----------



## Fowlmouth

Thanks guys! It’s going to be a lot of fun and a lot of work.


----------



## CPAjeff

She looks great!


----------



## taxidermist

I remember when I brought my last lab pup home. That first week was sleepless and he also didn't like the crate. He was at the side of the bed in the crate, and when he "cried", I'd get up, take him out to go pee. The second week, he was doing real great. Then, he cried and wanted out. I took him out and he didn't do his thing so, in we came. repeat....repeat....repeat. So, I the last time I took him out and left him out. He was just fine and never made another sound. I guess some dogs don't want to be inside all night.

I feel for you Fowl. I hope all is well and the bonding is taking place great. 

You do know you and Skeeter are under a ton of pressure now after sharing the family addition on the forums? Not to add any, but....I expect you to show us "Skeeter the Super Dog" in a year or two.


----------



## Fowlmouth

We are getting the crate training figured out. Also, she was introduced to a goose wing. She is a tiny little thing, the photos make her look big. She drags that wing all over the place. It’s quite entertaining!


----------



## taxidermist

I love, hate, no, love puppies......I love seeing other folks puppies is what I think I'm trying to say. One day while your out playing with her, it's just going to be like a switch turns on in her head and it all begins to come together. 

She is a gorgeous pup for sure! Kinda makes me want to go find another one, but, I remember the puppy stages and the dedication it takes to help a pup become great, and I change my mind. I dont know if I could deal with loosing another "companion". It sucks that us humans outlive our hunting buddies that don't judge our faults.


----------



## Fowlmouth

This little girl is a firecracker. She has no fear of anything, and is the most curious dog I have had. She gets into everything and anything. Holy crap she is a handful, and I am enjoying it all. She gets along so good with my 14 year old lab it makes things so easy.


----------



## Wire

That's a good looking pup ya got there. Glad she gets along with the other. I'm excited to see how she does for ya this fall.


----------



## taxidermist

I think we have a winner!


----------



## CPAjeff

Great looking pup!


----------



## Fowlmouth

April 1st and today. They get big fast.


----------



## Corey

I saw the title and thought, wow that sounds like me for most of my old lab’s 14 years. He was an escape artist… great looking dogs you have there!


----------



## Fowlmouth

20 weeks old today. Yesterday she discovered a Bee. My first thought was a Rattlesnake got her. I don’t have anything but fields behind my house, and I did see a bulldog die from a snake bite back there years ago. My daughter figured out it was probably a Bee sting. Benadryl to the rescue! Swelling went down fast, dang pups!


----------



## taxidermist

I know a guy that his Lab was bitten by a rattler. Got the dog to the Vet in good time, dog saved and healed. He said if the dog even see's a snake of any kind, it rips into it and kills them.

"Vengeance is mine sayeth the Lab".


----------



## Critter

A friend had a dog that was a cross between a collie, german shorthair, and a lab. That dog hated skunks and learned how to kill them without getting sprayed.


----------



## taxidermist

Critter said:


> A friend had a dog that was a cross between a collie, german shorthair, and a lab. That dog hated skunks and learned how to kill them without getting sprayed.


----------



## Corey

taxidermist said:


> I know a guy that his Lab was bitten by a rattler. Got the dog to the Vet in good time, dog saved and healed. He said if the dog even see's a snake of any kind, it rips into it and kills them.
> 
> "Vengeance is mine sayeth the Lab".


I have a Pudelpointer that that I joke is the merchant of death. Obsessed with catching and killing all small animals. I have taken her to rattlesnake aversion training a few time since I figured it was just a matter of time before she decided to catch one or just run into one while chasing quail. A couple years ago while cutting firewood I started walking up a trail with her quartering in front of me when she oddly sat down for no reason. I walked past her and about 8’ in front of us was a 4’ rattlesnake well camouflaged on the trail. Money and time we’ll spent since it likely saved her or myself from getting bit since I was looking around for why she did that instead of being focused on getting to the tree I was heading to. Who knows how many times she’s avoided them without me even knowing.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Skeeter is 6 months old now and still a puppy. We are working on a few things, and looking forward to the marsh this fall. She helped me paint the shed the other day.😀. She has been a barker (yapper)) since day 1. I picked up a bark collar off Amazon and it worked awesome. Literally took less than 48 hours to train her. Really very few corrections before she figured it out. It’s been a lifesaver and sleep saver for us.


----------



## Irish Lad

Have you exposed Skeeter to gunfire yet?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Irish Lad said:


> Have you exposed Skeeter to gunfire yet?


Not yet, but I don't believe there will be any issues when I do. Nothing noisy has bothered her yet. (Fireworks, garbage trucks, lawnmowers and thunder to name a few)


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> I haven't had any luck finding a Yellow Labrador. Holy $hit! people on 😀 Most of these people think their dogs are so cute, actually a lot of them are ugly as $hit. I wouldn't feed some of those ugly F^%$*rs. There are a few nice litters out there, but I'm not willing to spend $1000+ for a dog that might turn out to be something.


I just started looking for a new pup. Very accurate statement. Seems like 99% of the ads I've seen are backyard breeders. The 2 litters that look good to me are $1200 and $1500. I paid way more than that for a French Bulldog for my wife😀.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Irish Lad said:


> I just started looking for a new pup. Very accurate statement. Seems like 99% of the ads I've seen are backyard breeders. The 2 litters that look good to me are $1200 and $1500. I paid way more than that for a French Bulldog for my wife😀.
> 
> View attachment 153467


Good luck in your search. Don’t get discouraged, you’ll find a good one for the right price.


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck in your search. Don’t get discouraged, you’ll find a good one for the right price.


I hope so, most likely my last dog. My 21 year old grandson (who we raised) and is a hunting fool will probably hunt her the most.


----------



## Packout

Irish Lad said:


> I hope so, most likely my last dog. My 21 year old grandson (who we raised) and is a hunting fool will probably hunt her the most.


If I was looking for a lab, I'd make the trip to look at these.





For Sale - AKC White/Yellow Lab Puppies | Classified Ads


-AKC registered puppies ready for homes now. $595 -Embark health tested parents -Great temperament -Excellent family pets -We are willing to trade for guns, ammo, optics, and other hunting equipment or hunts. -Delivery can be arranged Text/call- Steve at 435-864-8832




www.monstermuleys.info


----------



## Fowlmouth

Made it out duck hunting today for the first time this season. Skeeter got her first boat ride and got her first real retrieve. We have a lot of work to do with her before she is a duck dog. 8 months old and definitely still a puppy.


----------



## caddis8

Fowlmouth said:


> Made it out duck hunting today for the first time this season. Skeeter got her first boat ride and got her first real retrieve. We have a lot of work to do with her before she is a duck dog. 8 months old and definitely still a puppy.


How did she do in the boat? That can be a real circus.


----------



## gander311

She's a good looking pooch.


----------



## Fowlmouth

caddis8 said:


> How did she do in the boat? That can be a real circus.


she did really good. Never tried to jump out and she stayed put for the most part. She did find the kill switch teather and tried to chew on it.


----------



## caddis8

Fowlmouth said:


> She did find the kill switch teather and tried to chew on it.


They can only handle themselves for so long. Too much new stuff to explore and destroy for a pup.


----------



## taxidermist

Lab pups are "Pups" for about two years it seems. Labs are chewers for sure.


----------



## Fowlmouth

taxidermist said:


> Lab pups are "Pups" for about two years it seems. Labs are chewers for sure.


And diggers! And 💩💩💩


----------



## taxidermist

Fowlmouth said:


> And diggers! And 💩💩💩


Ya, but we love them to much.


----------



## caddis8

Fowlmouth said:


> And diggers! And 💩💩💩


Oh the digging. Mine still hasn't completely given it up. He's 4.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Skeeter got a good work out today. Lots to learn!


----------



## taxidermist

I envy your patience and determination! It takes sooooo much time and effort to help a gun dog transform into a great gun dog.


----------



## Jack.5tone

I saw on a post that you got up a couple days ago, was skeeter there? How did she do if she was?


----------



## Fowlmouth

This season has been a lot better than I thought it would be. 7 trips out and 45 ducks. Skeeter had a ball in the wind today.


----------



## taxidermist

Looks like the "Pup" is going to be a great hunting partner.


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> This season has been a lot better than I thought it would be. 7 trips out and 45 ducks. Skeeter had a ball in the wind today.


Jealous! Don't think I've seen 45 birds in Southern Utah yet. Been really slow the 2 times I went out.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I imagine you will start seeing a few more as the weather pushes in Northern Utah. I predicted a slower October and fewer hunters due to gas prices and shotgun shell prices. I got 1 out of 2 right. I haven't seen the crowds this year like we had in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I got my a$$ handed to me today for the first time this season. The ducks were no where to be seen. It was a rough day to say the least. I run my boat in shallow backwater, I mean skinny stuff where the bottom of the boat drags. Well, I made it in the spot without too much difficulty, but apparently they slowed the flow during the day and I was high n dry in the afternoon. I hunt solo most of the time and today was no different. I had a heck of a time getting my boat off dry ground.
I got my boat inspection today also. DNR Parks officer was at the ramp. Everything was in order.


----------



## one4fishing

And people think waterfowlers are lazy. Hope you didn’t sweat too bad getting out.


----------



## Fowlmouth

one4fishing said:


> And people think waterfowlers are lazy. Hope you didn’t sweat too bad getting out.


it was a bugger, but I got it. No more going in that spot this year. I had some good shoots in there too, oh well……


----------



## Fowlmouth

Hit the pond today with Skeeter.


----------



## gander311

Noice!


----------



## TPrawitt91

Nice green heads!


----------



## Goshawk

Nice. Did you see any swans flying around out there?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> Nice. Did you see any swans flying around out there?


yes a bunch. They came off the clubs at 12:35 heading North. Many of them just flew around looking for places to land. I’m sure they would have decoyed today. There was a bunch moving throughout the day.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Got the pup out for a quick hunt.


----------



## Irish Lad

Awesome! Are you pleased with how she's done for her 1st season? I know with the 2 Chessies and the Lab I had the 1st season they had different learning curves. Some, were more steady, finding cripples etc. By the 2nd season they all performed well for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Irish Lad said:


> Awesome! Are you pleased with how she's done for her 1st season? I know with the 2 Chessies and the Lab I had the 1st season they had different learning curves. Some, were more steady, finding cripples etc. By the 2nd season they all performed well for me.


I am pleased with her. She has learned a lot her first season. She has a whole bunch of learning yet to come. I didn’t expect a ton from a puppy that’s not even 1 year old. She doesn’t break when I shoot. She needs to learn to mark birds better. She doesn’t pay attention sometimes after the shot. She also liked to retrieve my decoys as I am throwing them out, it takes me twice as long to set up some days. 
The first season I just let them be puppies, to a point.
I’ll expect more out of her next season, it’s been fun though and she keeps me company.


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> I am pleased with her. She has learned a lot her first season. She has a whole bunch of learning yet to come. I didn’t expect a ton from a puppy that’s not even 1 year old. She doesn’t break when I shoot. She needs to learn to mark birds better. She doesn’t pay attention sometimes after the shot. She also liked to retrieve my decoys as I am throwing them out, it takes me twice as long to set up some days.
> The first season I just let them be puppies, to a point.
> I’ll expect more out of her next season, it’s been fun though and she keeps me company.


Sounds like she's well on her way! Congrats.


----------



## gander311

Man, she’s a good looking pup. Makes me regret not getting one of her litter mates. I waffled back and forth so hard about it, and chickened out in the end because I was pretty certain I’d be drawing my LE bull elk tag and wouldn’t have time for a pup. Turns out I did draw that tag and if ate up my whole spring and summer training and prepping for that September hunt. That **** tag ended up f’ing up my whole duck season it feels like.

I’m starting to get the itch for a pup again now that the season is winding down. We’ll see what this off season brings. I should focus on getting my “new to me” airboat up and running, but maybe I can find time for both.

Side note, congrats on the 2 birds. I went out and scouted today and even with the stiff wind, I hardly saw squat for birds. Least amount I’ve seen while out hunting or scouting all year.


----------

